# Ey, du Noob!! Umfrage zum Thema "Beleidigungen in Foren" - jetzt mitmachen!



## Petra_Froehlich (12. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ey, du Noob!! Umfrage zum Thema "Beleidigungen in Foren" - jetzt mitmachen!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ey, du Noob!! Umfrage zum Thema "Beleidigungen in Foren" - jetzt mitmachen!


----------



## Oximoron12345 (12. Oktober 2011)

Wo habt ihr denn "Newbie" ausgebuddelt? Das hab ich in 10 Jahren ja noch nirgends stehen sehen, auch wenn der Begriff klar ist. Im Normalfall startet es gleich mit NOOB <.<


----------



## Quaker4Life (12. Oktober 2011)

Es wurde mak wieder Zeit ^^


----------



## LorD-AcE (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke das solche Beleidigungen in Foren vor allem dann zustande kommen, wenn Leute dumme Fragen stellen, die meist schon zuhauf in anderen Threads beantwortet wurden. Ich kann manchmal schon verstehen, dass sich Communitymember drüber aufregen, wenn Leute die sich gerade neu angemeldet haben nichtmal in der Lage sind die Sufu zu benutzen bevor sie irgendwas fragen (was zumeist als Netiquette bzw. Verhaltensregel klar definiert ist). Sicherlich macht es dann jedoch keinen Sinn die neuen gleich mit negativ konnotierten Wörtern zu beschmeissen. Da sollte dann lieber die Mods beigehen und dezent drauf hinweisen.


----------



## MChief0815 (12. Oktober 2011)

Also da habt ihr ja die harmlosesten Wörter genommen. Ich benutze "Noob" wirklich nur bei Leuten die entweder nichts in dem Spiel drauf haben oder unfaire Waffen benutzen.
Klar ist es als Beleidigung gemeint, aber wer sich durch so ein harmloses Wort angegriffen fühlt, hat andere Probleme...


----------



## TAPO (12. Oktober 2011)

Oximoron12345 schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr denn "Newbie" ausgebuddelt? Das hab ich in 10 Jahren ja noch nirgends stehen sehen, auch wenn der Begriff klar ist. Im Normalfall startet es gleich mit NOOB <.<


Also in den letzten max. 4-5 Jahren eher seltener, aber zuvor eher häufiger, da sich diese Kurzsprache ja da auch noch weiterentwickelt/verbreitet hat. Aber es stimmt schon, dass NOOB geläufiger ist, ich verstehe nur nicht die gleichsetzung von NOOB und BOON in dieser Umfrage, da BOON eine 100%ige Beleidigung darstellt und NOOB nicht umbedingt.


----------



## dangee (12. Oktober 2011)

In Foren wird der beleidigende Begriff des newbies (und ja,  früher schrieb man das auch noch so...  ) einem eher entgegengebracht, wenn man entsprechend flach und oberflächlich diskutiert. Fundierte Beiträge werden selten so "abgewatscht"


----------



## TrinityBlade (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe die erwähnten Begriffe immer so verstanden:

Newbie/Newb: Neuling (wertneutral)
Noob/Boon: lernresistenter Spieler, auch: Anfänger (abwertend)


----------



## phieez (12. Oktober 2011)

Ja, so ist es auch zu verstehen. Ein Noob (ich habe auch häufiger Newb gesehen) ist erstmal nur ein Anfänger. Bspw. "Der spielt ja erst seit zwei Wochen, da waren wir alle noch Noobs". Aber ein Boon kann auch schon jahrelang das Game zocken, stellt sich aber trotzdem an als würde er erst seit vorgestern dabei sein. Bzw. wie bereits geschrieben: Spieler die auch einfach keinen Rat entgegen nehmen.


----------



## Brainpulse (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich differenziere zwischen Beleidigungen innerhalb von Onlinespielen und in Communitys (Foren etc.). Da man gemeinsam gegen andere oder miteinander spielt und Flames noch intensiver und persönlicher aufgenommen werden, als über Beiträge in Foren. 

Ich spiele seit knapp 15 Jahren online bzw. Multiplayer. Und kenne so ziemlich alle Typen von Flamern. 

Zunächst dachte ich, es seien immer die Kiddys die noch nichts besseres zu tun haben. Spiele betreiben die relativ ernst und würden darin ein Mittel sehen, sich selbst zu profilieren.

Später dachte ich, es sind eigentlich alle Leute jedweden Alters, die Spiele viel zu ernst nehmen und deshalb andere anflamen müssen. Auch wegen ihrem Ego.

Heute denke ich, dass es von jedem etwas sein kann. Aber Hauptsächlich aus folgendem Grund: Keiner spielt gerne mit Nubs! Vor allem nicht die Leute, die ein Spiel "vernünftig" durchzocken möchten.

Man könnte natürlich sagen "Hey jeder war mal ein Nub! Deshalb habe ich Nachsicht mit ihm." Doch darum geht es nicht. Es geht darum, dass man lieber mit Leuten spielt, die auf dem gleichem Skill Level stehen.
Und Spieler die ein Spiel auch nur halbwegs ernsthaft zocken, regen sinnbefreite Aktionen von Nubs auf, da Sieg oder Niederlage davon abhängen können.

Aber muss man denn deshalb gleich andere anflamen? Ich kann es zumindest verstehen. Was nicht heißt, dass ich es befürworte.

Ich selbst habe mittlerweile folgendes angewöhnt um Flames gelassen einzustecken (auch sehr persönliche Angriffe) und nicht in Versuchung zu kommen, andere zu flamen:

- Ignorieren.
- Spielen und spielen lassen.
- Es ist nur ein Spiel.


----------



## LorD-AcE (12. Oktober 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> Meine lieblings denunzierung is eigentlich-fkin HOMO - und komischerweise kommt nie was zurück??ALso entweder sagt mir meine intuition das der schwul is oder sein gameplay



Ich denke eher, dass die Leute nicht mehr antworten, weil sich durch deine Beleidigung direkte Rückschlüsse auf dein Alter ziehen lassen und man sich auf ein solches Niveau nicht herablassen will.


----------



## Mothman (12. Oktober 2011)

Also "noob" an sich ist für mich keine Beleidigung. 
Wenn ich neu in einem Online-Spiel bin, bezeichne ich mich selbst auch als "Noob".
Das ist einfach ein Anfänger, der (noch) wenig Ahnung hat.

Sicherlich ist es mir auch schon unter gekommen, dass jemand den Begriff "Noob" mit der Absicht zu beleidigen verwendet hat. 
Aber ist doch genauso wie mit Wörtern wie "schwul" oder "behindert" .. die werden auch von (einigen) jungen Leuten als Beleidigung verwendet, obwohl weder am Schwulsein noch am Behindertsein irgendwas Schlimmes ist (außer man ist beides schwul und behindert, dann hörts auf   ).


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2011)

Mich wundert eigentlich das niemand "Rabowke" ins Spiel gebracht hat.


----------



## Mothman (12. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mich wundert eigentlich das niemand "Rabowke" ins Spiel gebracht hat.


 Hab ich doch gerade  .. in meinem letzten Satz.


----------



## HOTBLACK (12. Oktober 2011)

tja, wer im netz auf die kacke haut is ziemlich kläglich. dabei is es egal ob er sich aus frust daneben benimmt oder aus arroganz nen neuling schindet


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2011)

Brainpulse schrieb:


> Zunächst dachte ich, es seien immer die Kiddys die noch nichts besseres zu tun haben. Spiele betreiben die relativ ernst und würden darin ein Mittel sehen, sich selbst zu profilieren.
> 
> Später dachte ich, es sind eigentlich alle Leute jedweden Alters, die Spiele viel zu ernst nehmen und deshalb andere anflamen müssen. Auch wegen ihrem Ego.


Ich denke auch, dass das eine mit dem anderen nichts zutun hat. Sondern es liegt an jedem selbst wie er spielt.

Das kenne ich von Counter-Strike und Clanwars. Über Jahre ( Jahrzente? ) her, da haben wir relativ professionell ESL / CB gespielt. Da hatten wir im Clan auch einige Leute die "nur" aus Spass an der Freude gespielt haben.

Wenn irgendwas nicht ging wurde ich eben, als "Leader", schon mal lauter und mürrischer ... ggf. auch mal im Ton vergriffen. Das war allerdings nur im Spiel so, 'außerhalb' waren wir immer noch gute Freunde. Schlußendlich hat er dann nur noch selten mitgespielt ... erstens hat er selbst gemerkt das er nicht auf dem gleichen Niveau spielt, zweitens das er wieder "vier" andere "behindert" um erfolgreich(er) zu spielen.

Klingt hart, aber so haben wir es ESL 5on5 in die Top 10 geschafft und ESL 2on2 sogar Top 5.  

Genauso ist es auch bei WoW gewesen. Niemand muss perfekt sein, allerdings sollte man sowas z.B. von Anfang an sagen ( "Ich war hier noch nie!" ), nicht einfach den Mund halten. Damit nervt man sich selbst und andere. Ganz schlimm sind aber so Kandidaten die absolut lernresistent sind. Einmal im Feuer stehen, okay. Zweimal: shit happens ... drei, vier und fünfmal? Ernsthaft?!

Wenn man dann diese Spieler mit etwas ernsthafteren Worten belegt, hat das nichts mit dem eigenen Ego zutun, wer sich über ein Spiel definiert hat eh andere Probleme. Aber in einer fünfer Gruppe nervt man vier andere Leute wenn man unfähig ist. Es macht durchaus einen Unterschied ob ich für eine Instanz 1h brauche oder 5h mit Typen die nichts gebacken bekommen.


----------



## Kwengie (12. Oktober 2011)

von Leuten,
die beleidigen, egal ob diese das Wort Fanboy, Noob, Newbie (für mich eigentlich Neuling in einer Serie), halte ich nicht viel.
Ich denke eher, daß diese beleidigenden Menschen eher ihre Überlegenheit demonstrieren wollen und viel besser vom Game Bescheid wissen.

Aber ich habe auch das Wort "Noob" mal verwendet, weil ich mich im Spiel über einen Mitspieler dermaßen geärgert habe, was eigentlich nicht korrekt ist. Wie viele werden sich schon über mich geärgert haben?


Und dumme Fragen gibt es nicht, höchstens dumme Fragen. Wenn einem die Fragen zu häufig vorkommen, soll dieser, dem die Frage "nervt", sich dann nicht als Moderator aufspielen. 
Ich versuche jedenfalls höflich zu antworten und verweise, wenn ich die Stelle kenne, dorthin.

Aber in einem speziellen Diablo-Forum wird ja nur "beleidigt", da man neben diesem geheiligten Diablo auch noch andere ARPGs spielt und diese eventuell besser findet, wobei die Meinungsfreiheit in diesem Forum nicht gegeben ist.


----------



## vogelpommes (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich halte professionelles Online-Trolling oder Mobbing in Foren (kurz POT oder POM) für eine wichtige Möglichkeit Stress ab zu bauen und würde es sogar als Hobby bezeichnen!


----------



## Muckimann (12. Oktober 2011)

Was studiert denn der gute Fabian?


----------



## xotoxic242 (12. Oktober 2011)

Mir isses auch schon rausgerutscht.Erst vor paar Tagen.
Geht ganz schnell.Vor allem wenn man eindeutig merkt das der erste in der Rangliste ein Cheater is und man kann nixhts dagegen tun.
Ne Kill/Death Rate von 85:6...........ja ne is klar..........Da bekommt man schon hin und wieder an schlechten Tage bisl agros.


----------



## N7ghty (12. Oktober 2011)

Im Internet wird leider Gottes sehr häufig beleidigt. Das hat meiner Meinung nach einfach den Grund, dass du den Menschen nicht kennst und ihm wahrscheinlich auch nie wieder begegnen wirst und er dir auch nicht gegenüber sitzt. Er kann also nicht aufstehen und dir eins in die Fresse geben, auch wenn mans verdient hätte.
Ich find das inzwischen auch immer schlimmer, das drückt sich in allen möglichen Formen aus. Da gibt es schlechte Gewinner, schlechte Verlierer, gute Spieler, die abfällig über schlechte Spieler reden, obwohl die ja auch nur bedingt was dafür können.

Und der werte User mit dem interessanten Namen "vogelpommes" sei hiermit gesagt, dass "Online-Trolling oder Mobbing in Foren" unterste Schublade ist und nicht im mindesten lustig oder ein gute Art Stress abzubauen. Schließlich weiß man nie, ob die jeweiligen Leute auch die Beleidigungen verkraften können. Und wenn das n Hobby von dir sein sollte, rate ich dir hiermit, dir ein anderes zuzulegen, das weniger verletztend und weniger kindisch ist.
Wenn da in den Sätzen irgendeine versteckte Ironie gewesen sein soll, dann entschuldige ich mich natürlich, ich hab das jetzt mal ernst genommen, was du gesagt hast, weil man Ironie mit einem SMILEY kennzeichnet.


----------



## Olsen84 (12. Oktober 2011)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Und dumme Fragen gibt es nicht, höchstens dumme Fragen.


 
Kannst du dich mal klarer ausdrücken, Noob!?


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (12. Oktober 2011)

Welcher Noob hat denn diese dämliche Umfrage veranlasst?


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube, wenn man Newbie oder Noob schon als Beleidigung sieht, dann wird man im Internet in Depressionen verfallen  Ich sehe solche Begriffe eher mit einem schmunzeln.
Beleidigend ist für mich was anderes: Wenn jemand z.B. in einem Forum eine Frage stellt und dann sowas zurückkommt wie: "Geh sterben."
Gibt Foren, da herrscht so ein rauer Ton.
Es ist ja auch nichts dagegen zu sagen, wenn in einem Forum mal leidenschaftlicher oder etwas hitziger diskutiert wird, aber manche Menschen werden leider immer gleich persönlich, was diskutieren dann schwieriger macht.
Was aber auch eine Beleidigung ist: Es muss ja nicht jeder perfekt schreiben, jeder macht Fehler, aber Leute die auf keinerlei Rechtschreibung achten und man Texte dadurch dann mehrmals durchlesen muss, um irgendwas zu verstehen, die sind auch schlimm.


----------



## billy336 (12. Oktober 2011)

nooby, noob, nap, boon, kacknub, nub, noab, honk, h4...


----------



## TwoSnake (12. Oktober 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Mir isses auch schon rausgerutscht.Erst vor paar Tagen.
> Geht ganz schnell.Vor allem wenn man eindeutig merkt das der erste in der Rangliste ein Cheater is und man kann nixhts dagegen tun.
> Ne Kill/Death Rate von 85:6...........ja ne is klar..........Da bekommt man schon hin und wieder an schlechten Tage bisl agros.


 So ne K/D Rate hatte ich auch schon......CoD4 Promod 24/7 crash kann das mal vorkommen, wenn die Gegner nicht helle genug sind.


----------



## Joerg2 (12. Oktober 2011)

Also für mich ist Noob kein Synonym für Newbie. Ein Newbie ist für mich jemand, der auf Grund mangelnder Erfahrung typische Anfängerfehler benutzt. Ein Pro kann aber auch als Noob bezeichnet werden, wenn er als OP bekannte Waffen benutzt (bspw. ist die P90 in CoD4 nicht gern gesehen), wird dadurch aber nicht zum Newbie


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Oktober 2011)

TwoSnake schrieb:


> So ne K/D Rate hatte ich auch schon......CoD4 Promod 24/7 crash kann das mal vorkommen, wenn die Gegner nicht helle genug sind.


 
Sowas finde ich auch nervig, wenn Leute als Cheater beschimpft werden, obwohl sie gar nicht cheaten. Ich hab bei CoD4 z.B. auch im Clan gespielt und da waren manche Mitglieder dabei, die konnten irgendwann gar nicht mehr auf einigen Public Server spielen, weil sie da gekickt und gebannt wurden. Die haben aber gar nicht gecheatet, sondern die waren einfach so gut. Wenn jemand eine 90:2 Bilanz hat, dann heißt das nicht gleich, dass er cheatet. Gerade bei Shootern gibt es unfassbar gute Spieler, die allen total überlegen sind. Da gibt es welche, die können so schnell mit der Maus zielen und so, so schnell kannst du gar nicht gucken. Die werden dann oft zu unrecht beschimpft.


----------



## X3niC (12. Oktober 2011)

TwoSnake schrieb:


> So ne K/D Rate hatte ich auch schon......CoD4 Promod 24/7 crash kann das mal vorkommen, wenn die Gegner nicht helle genug sind.


  Crash hatte ich auch schon so eine K/D, das war aber in Mw2.


----------



## facopse (12. Oktober 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da gibt es welche, die können so schnell mit der Maus zielen und so, so schnell kannst du gar nicht gucken. Die werden dann oft zu unrecht beschimpft.


 Bei einer bspw. 90/2 k/d steckt wesentlich mehr dahinter als "schnelles Zielen mit der Maus". Denn wenn ein Gegner hinter dir zur Tür rauskommt, die du vor 2 Sekunden noch gesichert hast, kannst du noch so schnell mit der Maus sein. Hinzu kommt, dass die Latenz der Internetleitung deiner schnellen Reaktion einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen könnte.
In meiner "Karriere" ist mir aufgefallen, dass Spieler mit solchen K/D Raten meist irgendeine unfaire Strategie anwenden, einfach nur riesen Glück haben, im gnadenlos dominierenden Winning Team sind oder gegen Noobs spielen.


----------



## thor2101 (12. Oktober 2011)

Beleidigungen sollten selten und gut gezielt ausgespielt werden. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, ist jede Beleidigung nur armselig und bezeichnend für seinen Bildungsniveau.


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (12. Oktober 2011)

In Combat Arms ist es mir bisher am extremsten mit den Beschimpfungen aufgefallen.

Reicht schon, wenn man mal nen guten Lauf hat und 3 hintereinander killt, oder die einfach wie die Idioten in dein Visier rennen, du bist der Dumme der dann als Noob, Hacker und was weiß ich bezeichnet wird und wirst nach Möglichkeit des gekillten Gekickt.

Oft sehe ich dann auch Leute die diese Typen jeden kicken dann z.B. als Juden "beschimpfen" (was ist schlimm daran Jude zu sein???).
Also dort kann man nur schlecht angenehme Konversationen führen.

PS:
Bin aus diesem Grund auch stolz auf mein Video in dem ich in dem Game 9 Kills ohne zu sterben mache und ohne gekickt/beschimpft zu werden die Runde beenden kann.


----------



## Dyson (12. Oktober 2011)

Battl3inSeattle schrieb:


> (was ist schlimm daran Jude zu sein???)



Garnichts, darum ist ja auch die Beleidigung mit Jude eine Beleidung, weil es eben darstellen will das Jude eben doch ein beleidigendes Wort ist, was natrülich nicht so ist. Dabei ist es egal ob du Jude bist oder nicht.

Funktioniert übrigens auch mit Horst oder Klaus.


----------



## Xorydol (12. Oktober 2011)

fiinde es auch viel schlimmer eigentlich, als schlecht zu spielen uznd noob genannt zu werden, gut zu spielen und Cheater genannt zu werden, bzw. vom Server gekickt zu werden.


----------



## Schalkmund (12. Oktober 2011)

Ist der n00b nicht mittlerweile durch den lowbob abgelöst worden?


----------



## IlllIIlllI (12. Oktober 2011)

ich wurd noch nie als noob bezeichnet


----------



## Marko3006 (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich sag nur WOW was man da erlebt......


----------



## SchoPinator (12. Oktober 2011)

Also ich werde so gut wie nie Noob in Online oder Lan Partien genannt was wohl auch daran liegt das ich keiner bin, aber desöfteren erwische ich mich selbst dabei andere Leute so zu bezeichnen.


----------



## endmaster (12. Oktober 2011)

Man könnte fast meinen, dass der Noob durch den "Motherf*cker" abgelöst wurde, ich vertrete allerdings die Ansicht, dass die beiden in einer friedlichen Koexistenz zusammenarbeiten. Beispielsweise in: "U motherf*uckin noob! Get a life and skill!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Bulle1337 (12. Oktober 2011)

thor2101 schrieb:


> Beleidigungen sollten selten und gut gezielt  ausgespielt werden. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, ist jede Beleidigung  nur armselig und bezeichnend für seinen Bildungsniveau.


 
/sign 



> *10.  Wie oft wurden Sie selbst Ihrer Einschätzung nach in einer  Online-Spielecommunity (Chat, Foren, Gästebücher etc.) mit dem Begriff  „Newbie“ oder einem anderen der oben genannten bezeichnet?*


[x] Noch nie!

Musste da echt lachen, weil ich halt net so spiele wie ein "Newbie". 

BTT:

Ja leider ist es aber wirklich wahr, das besonders in Online Game Chats beleidigt wird, als würde es dafür Archivements geben. Liegt halt daran, das der Spieler anonymisiert ist, lediglich sein Nickname ist zu sehen, den man aber spätestens seit STEAM jederzeit ändern kann. Das ist der Grund warum soviel beleidigt wird. Würde neben jedem Spieler seine Adresse und ein Bild von ihm sein, dann würde das sich ganz schnell ändern. Einfach ignorieren, dann sind auch die ganz schnell ruhig, denn solange man beherzt auf die Beleidigungen eingeht, solange wird auch weiter beleidigt, respektive, nicht antworten und schon ist Ruhe im Karton! 

Hand zum Gruß Ihr NOOBS! 
Bulle


----------



## Chronik (12. Oktober 2011)

Heut zu Tage werde ich auch nicht mehr mit noob "beschimpft".
Wo ich noch junger wahr, grade mit CS 1.5 angefangen habe, da kam das schon mal vor aber eher selten.


----------



## Lazzarus (12. Oktober 2011)

get a life and skill get aber net  entweder das eine oder das andere. naturtalente gibts nicht viele


----------



## Mothman (12. Oktober 2011)

Bulle1337 schrieb:


> 4Würde neben jedem Spieler seine Adresse und ein Bild von ihm sein, dann würde das sich ganz schnell ändern.4


 Also bei deinem Nickname und Avatar würde ich mir aber auch drei Mal überlegen dich zu beleidigen.


----------



## Bulle1337 (12. Oktober 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also bei deinem Nickname und Avatar würde ich mir aber auch drei Mal überlegen dich zu beleidigen.


 
Hahahaha Made My Day! 
Als ob Dein Avatar net besser wäre. 

Halt präventiv. 

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle


----------



## IlllIIlllI (12. Oktober 2011)

ich bedank mich sogar höflich wenn mir die leute planlos vor die knarre laufen wie letztens in bf3 bei nem 23er killstreak


----------



## Datamind (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich spiele schon seit über 10 Jahren online Spiele, habe daher schon einiges an elektronischer Kommunikation mitbekommen. Dabei ist das gesellschaftliche Niveau um einiges schlechter geworden, eine Netiquette gibt es für manche Menschen nicht mehr.

Newbie ist daher noch ein harmloser Begriff, der meiner Meinung nach einen Anfänger in z.B. einen Spiel bezeichnen soll. Jetzt kommt es vor allem auf die persönliche Definition einzelner Personen an, die entweder Mißbrauch mit solch einem Wort zum Ausdruck bringen wollen, oder das einfach nur scherzhalber zu einem guten Teamkollegen sagen, weil der vielleicht gerade irgendwas macht was einem Anfängerverhalten ähnelt...

Nur hat das schlechte Verhalten, was schwere Beleidigungen/Kränkungen betrifft drastisch zugenommen. Die mit Abstand schlimmste Erfahrung musste ich bei dem Spiel Battlefield Bad Company 2 - PC machen. Manchmal ist mir die Lust vergangen, wenn ich mit ansehen musste wie sich manche Leute dort mit neumodischen Beleidigungen an anderen Menschen vergreifen. Mit unserer Gesellschaft gehts den Bach runter, das merkt man natürlich auch im Internet. Der anonyme Deckmantel sorgt für den Rest.

Ich war oft Opfer solcher Vulgärsprache... Auslöser dafür waren gute Spielleistungen, womit scheinbar manche Menschen nicht klarkamen. Wenn ich einen richtig guten Tag habe, dann dauert es nicht lange bis sich der erste zu Wort meldet... und das alles andere als freundlich. Dabei musste ich bei den Extremfällen immer wiederkehrende Verhaltensmuster feststellen. Dabei sollte man sich auf keinen Fall auf dieses Spielchen einlassen, stets nett und freundlich sein, auch wenn der Gegenüber schon bei dem Stadium angelangt ist meine Mutter/ Familie zu beschimpfen. Gerade wenn man keine Reaktion zeigt, muss man mit der vollen Bandbreite rechnen.

Merke: Niemals Feuer mit Feuer bekämpfen, sonst wird dich die Person auf sein niedriges Niveau runterziehen und dich dort durch Erfahrung schlagen.

Wirkungsvoller ist zu zeigen, das es auch noch einen anderen Weg der Zwischenmenschlichkeit gibt, als sich gegenseitig zu hassen. Damit können die meisten "Flamer" dann nichts mehr anfangen und müssen sich eingestehen, dass nach allen Beschimpfungen gegen mich, meine Familie usw. kein Argument mehr bleibt das mich aus der Ruhe bringen kann. Spätestens dann hat man Ruhe und derjenige verlässt den Server, nachdem er das Pulver verschossen hat und sich bei allen Beteiligten lächerlich gemacht hat. Traurig, von meiner Seite aus so handeln zu müssen...

Ich habe mir oft Gedanken gemacht, was diese Menschen für Probleme haben müssen, besser gesagt was für seelische Probleme. Anders kann ich den puren Hass nicht beschreiben der mir bzw. anderen Spielern entgegengebracht wurde. So sehr das alle positiven menschlichen Verhaltensmuster wie ausgeschaltet wirken. Das ist jetzt keinesfalls übertrieben... ich spreche hier von ca. über 50-100 solcher Diskussionen. Und das waren teilweise nicht nur Kinder, Neid und Missgunst sind da eher der Initialzünder.

Als Spieler, und gerade als Serveradmin habe ich mich verpflichtet gefühlt, allen Mitspielern ein gleichwertiges und faires Spiel auf unseren Servern zu ermöglichen. Dabei sollte der Spass an erster Stelle stehen und nicht das Gegenteil. Spätestens dann, wenn man den ganzen Tag den Wortfilter des Servers mit x-beliebigen Schimpfwörtern füllt, wird einem klar welche Ausmaße die Sache angenommen hat.

Allerdings sind die Bemühungen die Sache Wert, spätestens dann wenn bekannte Spieler auf den Server joinen und zeigen das sie sich wohl fühlen...

Soviel zum Thema Beleidigungen, aus meiner Sicht. Mehr will ich zum Thema nicht schreiben, ich habe schon zu viel über diese negative Eigenschaft geschrieben... 

MfG
Andreas


----------



## HNRGargamel (12. Oktober 2011)

ich flame grundsätzlich:
wer schlechter ist als ich, der ist ein b00n
wer besser ist als ich, der hat kein RL


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also bei deinem Nickname und Avatar würde ich mir aber auch drei Mal überlegen dich zu beleidigen.


 Pussy ...


----------



## krovvy (12. Oktober 2011)

NAP? Natriumpersulfat =D


----------



## Moleny (12. Oktober 2011)

Es würde mir nie einfallen meine Mitspieler zu beleidigen!


Spoiler



Dafür sind schließlich ihre Mütter da.


----------



## natsen (13. Oktober 2011)

Hey du BOB


----------



## Tiakara (13. Oktober 2011)

Als Newb oder etwas ähnliches wurde ich bisher noch nie bezeichnet. Nur als Fanboy oder Hater. Lustigerweise jeweils beim gleichen Spiel und der gleichen Firma. Ansonsten flame ich höchstens selber mal, aber selbst dann eher in einer anderen Art. 

Ansonsten sammle  ich noch mit Vorliebe Minuspunkte im buffed Forum. *g*


----------



## Datamind (13. Oktober 2011)

Lernt mal lieber richtig zu spielen, dann erübrigt sich das flamen... oder beschimpft euch selbst, andere Menschen können schließlich nichts dafür das ihr spielt wie Waschweiber 

Ich finde es allerdings bemerkenswert, dass manche so offen ihre Schwächen zugeben/zeigen, nur sollte man dann auch nicht so einen auf dicke Hose machen... das passt irgendwie nicht zueinander. Wie sagt man doch so schön, Hunde die bellen, beißen nicht.

Ich habe sowas gar nicht nötig, schließlich bin ich derjenige warum sich die meisten so aufregen... *fg* 
Dann kann man die Sache ganz gelassen angehen, während die Kiddies im Wutanfall ihre Peripheriegeräte zerschlagen.


----------



## Bulle1337 (13. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Pussy ...


 
Soviel zum Thema Beleidigungen. 



HNRGargamel schrieb:


> ich flame grundsätzlich:
> wer schlechter ist als ich, der ist ein b00n
> wer besser ist als ich, der hat kein RL


 
Ja das kenn ich auch; ich flame auch einfach aus Prinzip rum.
 Man muss halt einfach irgendeinen immer ankeksen, wenn er scheiße baut im Spiel und da es viele gibt, ist das halt völlig normal. 
Ich finde, solange man es mit einer Prise Humor rüberbringt und nicht allzu sehr übertreibt (Niveau), ist das m.M. nach in Ordnung. 

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle


----------



## Egersdorfer (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab gelesen:

"Beleidigungen in Foren" - jetzt mitmachen! 

Also soll man wohl das Flamen anfangen, eh? 


Zum Thema:

Nach überzeugender Meinung meint Newbie nur (wertungsfrei) einen Spieler, der neu bei einer gewissen Sache ist, also nur wegen fehlender Erfahrung weniger erfolgreich ist, als andere Spieler. Aber (wichtig! bereit ist, zu lernen.

Wohingegen als "noob" (etc. siehe obige Liste mit memetischen Mutationen) häufig jemand bezeichnet wird, der unabhängig von seiner Erfahrung gar nicht besser werden will, sondern vielmehr unbelehrbar ist und meist auch Taktiken verwendet, die von anderen als unfair angesehen werden (bspw. campen, spawn killing etc.)

M.e. ist das "Wort" nap, jedenfalls im Kontext des Onlinegamings, keine Abkürzung, sondern eine memetische Mutation (memetic mutation) der verschiedenen Schreibweisen von newbie (maximal ein sog. Backronym).
Gerade zu Counter-Strike-Zeiten und (ähnlichen Spielen) hatten Server häufig Wortfilter, das heißt, man konnte die Worte nicht - oder nicht ungestraft - schreiben, es mussten also verschiedene Schreibweisen her. So entwickelte sich diese Meta-Sprache.


Tatsächlich empfinde ich die meisten "Beleidigungen" (eher deren schlechten Versuchs) als sehr erheiternd und v.a. als Auszeichnung. Wie mit Neid, muss man sich auch Flames verdienen. Wenn man als nicht-cheatender als Cheater bezeichnet wird, freut mich das immer sehr, da endlich mein spielerisches Können gewürdigt wird.


----------



## dickdurstig (13. Oktober 2011)

Bulle1337 schrieb:


> Ja das kenn ich auch; ich flame auch einfach aus Prinzip rum.
> Man muss halt einfach irgendeinen immer ankeksen, wenn er scheiße baut im Spiel und da es viele gibt, ist das halt völlig normal.
> Ich finde, solange man es mit einer Prise Humor rüberbringt und nicht allzu sehr übertreibt (Niveau), ist das m.M. nach in Ordnung.
> 
> ...


 
signed


----------



## Janster_LE (13. Oktober 2011)

Datamind schrieb:


> Als Spieler, und gerade als Serveradmin habe ich mich verpflichtet gefühlt, allen Mitspielern ein gleichwertiges und faires Spiel auf unseren Servern zu ermöglichen. Dabei sollte der Spass an erster Stelle stehen und nicht das Gegenteil. Spätestens dann, wenn man den ganzen Tag den Wortfilter des Servers mit x-beliebigen Schimpfwörtern füllt, wird einem klar welche Ausmaße die Sache angenommen hat.
> 
> Allerdings sind die Bemühungen die Sache Wert, spätestens dann wenn bekannte Spieler auf den Server joinen und zeigen das sie sich wohl fühlen...


 Kenne ich. Mancher Tage kommt man gar nicht mehr zum selber spielen, da man nur damit beschäftigt ist Beleidungssprachakrobaten vom Server zu entfernen.
Es ist auch manchmal so, dass sich Leute aus einem Clan gegenseitig beleidigen, wahrscheinlich aus Spaß und dann der Rest auf dem Server sich genötigt fühlt mit zu machen.


----------



## Corbanx (13. Oktober 2011)

spiele jetzt seit ca. 8 wochen LOL...
bin jetzt seit rocket arena 2 im online multiplayer unterwegs. aber was ich in league of flamer so erlebe, ist heftiger als alles mir bisher bekannte...
besonders player aus osteuropa kennen überhaupt keine schmerzgrenze...
da ist noob noch die freundlichste beschreibung die man bekommt...
besonders als deutscher...

mein motto - auch wenn's manchmal schwer fällt - ignorieren...
nicht zu herzen nehmen und einfach übergehen...
wenn's dann noch einen command für ingore gibt, umso besser...


----------



## MusicMan1992 (13. Oktober 2011)

Corbanx schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Oktober 2011)

Und wenn sie bei einem online-Spiel wissen, dass du aus Deutschland kommst, kann es dir auch mal passieren, dass du beschimpft wirst.
Ich weiß noch, als ich damals Vietcong online gespielt hab, da wurde ich dauernd von jemandem aus dem eigenen Team gekillt. Als ich dann nachfragte, was der Mist denn soll. Kam dann zurück: "You german fucking nazi." 

Es gibt da immer noch viele Leute die denken, wir würden alle mit Hakenkreuzen rumlaufen und einen bestimmten Gruß machen, denn diese Vermutung trifft man bei online spielen immer wieder. Es gibt leider immer noch Leute die Deutschland = Nazi denken.


----------



## Look (14. Oktober 2011)

Wurde ich damit schon belegt, klar doch, habe ich es selbst benutzt, aber sicher, bleibt bei über 10 jahren MP nun mal nicht aus - interessant hierbei, wen mein Blutzucker unten ist, rutscht mir so etwas schnell(er) raus.  

Mit Newbies komme ich klar, sofern das Spiel bzw. Map/Spielmodi/Server genug Mitspieler gestattet. Bei 5 gegen 5, kann man einen gerade noch im Team tolerieren , übel wird es, wen nicht mehr genug Server da/belegt sind, da geht das ballancing manchmal echt flöten. Interessant wird es aber, wen man anleiten kann und die Newbies auch mal machen, was man vorgibt, kommt gut das andere Newbieteam mit ein bisschen Taktik und Mapkenntnis zu schocken . 

Noobs dagegen, puh, ich kann sie nicht leiden, ich will nicht mit und nicht gegen sie spielen, das Problem, es werden immer mehr, so verdammt viele Spieler die schon am simplen CTF scheitern und jeden verdammten Spielmodus wie ein DM spielen (nicht mal TDM wird beherrscht). Und wen es dann wegen besserer Kenntnisse halt frags setzt, ist man gleich ein Cheater, Hacker o.ä., es ist manchmal so witzlos, ich mache deswegen um die großen spiele ala BF, CoD & Co. schon ein großen Bogen.  

Btw. Diese flame Abart hat sich deshalb so explosionsartig verbreitet, weil die Spiele jetzt alle mit Statistiksystemen ausgestattet sind, Freischaltungen winken und der virtuelle Schwanz wichtiger geworden ist, als die Runde zu gewinnen - da wird jeder frag als persönlichen Affront angesehen. Für mich neben den fehlenden dedicated Server und Modsupport die Totsünden der letzten Jahre schlechthin.


----------

